# Does anyone know?



## Acidic` (Jan 4, 2008)

Threapy I can get on the phone?
It would probarly have to be free I'm from England.
I was thinking of things like simaritons???
or maybe even childline??
It's just a thought


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

why dont you try online therapy


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi,

I am in the UK too.

The number for childline is 0800 1111. It's free to call and you can talk about any problem. They can also advise you as to where to take things from here. Their website is http://www.childline.org.uk/

The Samaritans' number is 08457-909090 (you can reach someone 24/7).

You can also go into your local Samaritans' branch and talk to someone. It's free. You can find all UK branches here: http://www.samaritans.org/talk_to_someone/find_my_local_branch.aspx

Good luck! If you want to talk, you can post stuff here too.

Lisa 

Edit: I think you can get counselling on the NHS. Speak to your GP about it.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Since you want something over the phone I'm guessing this is so that nobody can find out like your parents? Or is it to do with convenience?

If not, have you considered going to a doctor who could then refer you on? That would be the better option.

With childline and samaritans it might be good for one call but I don't think you can do anything like sessions with the same person, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Acidic` (Jan 4, 2008)

Toscy said:


> Since you want something over the phone I'm guessing this is so that nobody can find out like your parents? Or is it to do with convenience?
> 
> If not, have you considered going to a doctor who could then refer you on? That would be the better option.
> 
> With childline and samaritans it might be good for one call but I don't think you can do anything like sessions with the same person, but I'm not sure.


It's not because I'm lazy that I don't want to go into a doctor surgery and ask for treatment it down to SA. I would feel alot more comftable over the phone.
But thanks for the help people.


----------



## Acidic` (Jan 4, 2008)

redkit said:


> why dont you try online therapy


Could you give me more info on this?


----------

